# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  τι ειναι η "αναβαθμιση" ενος cd player ???

## snphotography.gr

γεια σας και καλως σας βρισκω.
ασχοληθηκα καααααποτε με τα ηλεκτρονικα....τωρα δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα !

ερωτηση.
εχω ενα cd player marantz cd63 se
τελειο μηχανημα.
το απεκτησα πριν 10 χρονια δινοντασ 35.000 δραχμες (θυμαστε ?)

το εβαλα για μια πενταετια στην αποθηκη λογω παιδιων 
αλλα τωρα μετα απο καποιες αλλαγες στην οικογενειακη κατασταση , το θηριο ξαναβγηκε στην ενεργο δραση.

κανοντας καποιο σκαλισμα σε διαδικτυο 
διαβαζω για καποιες "αναβαθμισεις" στα "καλα" cd player 
οι οποιες μιλανε για αλλαγη του "DAC" .
ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ?

και παραπερα αλλαζουν το τελικο σταδιο εξοδου τησ συσκευης 
και το αντικαθιστουν με δυο λυχνιες . 
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ?  
μηπως η διαφορα προς το καλυτερο χανεται αφου θα πρεπει να βαλουμε επειτα κι εναν μετασχηματιστη εξοδου ?

και τελος... 
για αυτες τις αλλαγες ζητανε μεχρι και 5.000 ευρω !!! 
ΜΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ???

σας ευχαριστω πολυ. Σπυρος

(μηπως εδω μεσα υπαρχει ενας Κωστας με ειδικοτητα στους ενισχυτες αυτοκινητων...?
"Καρχαριας" εδω...)

----------


## Phatt

Σπυρο πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα σου εχω αποψη και λογο αλλα δεν εχω χρονο αυτην την στιγμη θα σου απαντησω ελπιζω σημερα.

----------


## Phatt

Ελα ξεκλεψα λιγο χρονο να σου πω δυο πραματακια.Κατ'αρχας να σου πω οτι εχω το ιδιο cd player.

1.DAC: Ενα CD player αποτελειται απο 3 βασικα κυκλωματα.Της τροφοδοσιας, της αναγνωσης του CD/μεταφορας ψηφιακου σηματος(transport) και του DAC.DAC σημαινει "Digital to Analog Converter", και ειναι το κυκλωμα που μετατρεπει το σημα απο ψηφιακο που ειναι γραμμενο στο cd, σε αναλογικο, δηλαδη κυματομορφη σηματος ηχου.Συνηθως ειναι ολοκληρωμενο μαζι με τελεστικους ενισχυτες που κανουν την στοιχειωδη ενισχυση του αναλογικου σηματος ωστε να οδηγησει τον (προ)ενισχυτη μας.Το κυκλωμα DAC ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου το σημαντικοτερο κυκλωμα ενος cd player.Επιρεαζει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ την ποιοτητα του ηχου, ισως περισσοτερο απο οτιδηποτε αλλο. 

2.Τελεστικη ενισχυση: Επισης σημαντικο κομματι ειναι η τελεστικη ενισχυση, που και εκει υπαρχουν αισθητες διαφορες στην ποιοτητα.Επειδη ανεφερες σταδιο εξοδου με λαμπες, υπαρχει περιθωριο βελτιωσης με τις λαμπες αλλα ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.Το θεμα με τους Μ/Σ εξοδου ισχυει ως ενος σημειου, με καλης ποιοτητας μετασχηματιστες σχεδον εξαλειφεται.Εγω δε θα σου το προτεινα, οχι επειδη δεν ειναι καλο(και γω λαμπατη εξοδο εχω στο DAC μου), αλλα ειναι μαλλον μπερδεμα εαν δεν ασχολεισαι εκτενως με το σπορ.

Το CD-63SE ειναι εφοδιασμενο με ενα πρωτοποριακο DAC για την εποχη του, το HDAM.Το συστημα αυτο ειναι ξεπερασμενο, και οποιαδηποτε βελτιωση στο υπαρχων κυκλωμα δεν θα σε βοηθησει πουθενα, σχετικα παντα με το τι μπορεις να αγορασεις σε ξεφτιλα τιμες...

Ολες οι παραπανω βελτιωσεις για να δωσουν αισθητες διαφορες θα πρεπει να συνυπαρχουν με ενα καλο συνολο, δηλαδη ενισχυτη και ηχεια κατα βαση.Εαν παρουμε ενα πολυ καλο ολοκληρωμενο cd player η ενα με εξωτερικο dac κλπ, και το συστημα μας ειναι μετριο, οι αλλαγες/βελτιωσεις στο αυτι θα ειναι ελαχιστες.Οσο πιο καλο ειναι ενα συνολο, τοσο ευκολοτερα φαινονται οι διαφορες, τοσο ευκολοτερα "ακουει" τις οποιες βελτιωσεις.

Τελος, ΣΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δεν θα πρεπει να δωσεις αυτα τα λεφτα που αναφερεις για τετοιου ειδους βελτιωσεις, διοτι ειναι ΚΛΕΨΙΑ.Εαν θελεις την προσωπικη μου αποψη, παντα σε συναρτηση με το τι ηχεια και ενισχυτη εχεις, μπορεις να αγορασεις ενα φτηνο εξωτερικο DAC(100-150e) και να κανεις την δουλεια σου αξιοπρεπεστατα βλεποντας και μια πολυ καλη βελτιωση στο ηλεκτρονικο κομματι.Απο εκει και περα μπορεις να ασχοληθεις και με το μηχανικο κομματι, που περιλαμβανει περισσοτερο την απομονωση απο δονησεις.

Αυτα τα ολιγα απο εμενα.Τα παραπανω ειναι αυστηρα δικη μου αποψη.Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα.

----------

ikaros1978 (23-04-12), 

leosedf (19-04-12), 

patent61 (19-04-12), 

The Professor (19-04-12)

----------


## snphotography.gr

τωρα σαν να βλεπω λιγο φως....
σ ευχαριστω και σου εχω καινουρια ερωτηση.
εξωτερικο DAC???
για στασου....που θα το συνδεσω ?
γιατι αν πρεπει να ψαξω να βρω τα σημεια (υπαρχουν αποκαλυπτικα στοιχεια στο ιντερνετ)
θα καταληξουμε μεσα στην συσκευη οποτε εκει καπου χωνεισ και το DAC .
αρα γινεται εσωτερικο....ε ?

----------


## Nemmesis

το 2000 35χιλιαρικα για cd-player δεν το νομιζω να ηταν και κατι που να αξιζει 1.500.000 δραχμες σε αναβαθμισεις...
υγ. Κωστα μαστορα με @@ στους ενισχυτες αυτοκινητων εχουμε.. κοιτα να το nickname "Ultra"

----------


## leosedf

Και ο sakis επίσης που είναι και αυτός ειδικός.
Σίγουρα 5 χιλιάρικα είναι απλά κλεψιά.

----------


## snphotography.gr

> το 2000 35χιλιαρικα για cd-player δεν το νομιζω να ηταν και κατι που να αξιζει 1.500.000 δραχμες σε αναβαθμισεις...
> υγ. Κωστα μαστορα με @@ στους ενισχυτες αυτοκινητων εχουμε.. κοιτα να το nickname "Ultra"



μα κι εγω δεν συμφωνω με τοσα χρηματα. γιατι θα εφερνα το συγκροτημα για live...χαχα

"Ultra" ε ? ...το μυριστηκα..... :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Και ο sakis επίσης που είναι και αυτός ειδικός.
> Σίγουρα 5 χιλιάρικα είναι απλά κλεψιά.



ναι αλλα δεν τον λενε Κωστα :P

----------


## KOKAR

το ερώτημα που θα θέσω εγώ ειναι το εξής : 
ας πούμε οτι σου έπεσε το λοττο & το τζοκερ μαζι και δεν σε απασχολούν τα χρήματα και κάνεις τις μετατροπές
εκτός του φαινομένου *placebo* πόσο σίγουρος είσαι οτι θα "ακούσεις" διαφορές ?

----------

JOUN (21-04-12), 

leosedf (19-04-12), 

Nemmesis (19-04-12)

----------


## snphotography.gr

> ..........πόσο σίγουρος είσαι οτι θα "ακούσεις" διαφορές ?



αυτο ρωταω....ΑΝ θα ακουσω καμια διαφορα......

----------


## KOKAR

Σπύρο κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη δεν θα ακούσεις καμιά διαφορά.....
πίστεψε με έχω πάει σε αρκετά blind test και τα αποτελέσματα είναι για γέλια.....
βλέπω οτι είμαστε γείτονες οπότε μπορούμε να βρεθούμε για κανένα καφέ και να τα πούμε απο κοντά

----------


## KOKAR

που να δεις κάποιους που βάζουν special καλώδια ρεύματος *Virtual Dynamics Master Series AC Power Cord* 

και οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα νομίζουν οτι ο ήχος ακούγετε καλύτερα !

http://www.avguide.com/product/virtu...-ac-power-cord

----------


## Phatt

> εξωτερικο DAC???
> για στασου....που θα το συνδεσω ?



Το πρωτοκολλο επικοινωνιας που ψαχνεις λεγεται S/PDIF(_Sony/Philips Digital Interconnect Format_) και ειναι αυτο το RCA που βγαζει μονο του απο πισω το cd player.Ειναι ψηφιακη εξοδος πριν φτασει στο DAC για να μπορεις να το συνδεεις σε εξωτερικα DAC.Πες μου λιγο αν θελεις με τι ενισχυτη και ηχεια εχεις σκοπο να το δουλεψεις.Εγω αγορασα ενα απλο τιμιο DAC της ταξεως των 70ε και ειδα αισθητη διαφορα σε σχεση με το μαμα HDAM.Πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα ποσο που αξιζει να το διαθεσεις και για την δοκιμη μονο...

----------


## moutoulos

> που να δεις κάποιους που βάζουν special καλώδια ρεύματος *Virtual Dynamics Master Series AC Power Cord* 
> 
> και οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα νομίζουν οτι ο ήχος ακούγετε καλύτερα !
> 
> http://www.avguide.com/product/virtu...-ac-power-cord




 :Lol:  Τι μου θύμισες βρε Κώστα ...

----------


## snphotography.gr

> ......................Πες μου λιγο αν θελεις με τι ενισχυτη και ηχεια εχεις σκοπο να το δουλεψεις....................



εκει κολαω λιγο...
εχω δυο ηχεια 100w dynasonic ελληνικα (δεκαετια...80 ?) τα οποια βγαζουν πολυ ομορφο ηχο (στα δικα μου αυτια) και ωραιο μπασσο
αλλα ισως να μου το χαλαει το συνολο ο προενισχυτησ Β-1000  και τελικοσ 2χ75w  C-1000 της SANSUI.
εγω ειμαι ικανοπιημενοσ αλλα απο ο,τι εψαξα και διαβασα θεωρουνται πολυ μετριοι....

----------


## sakis

Αναβαθμισεις και βελτιωσεις μπορει να δεχθει οποιοδηποτε κομματι ενος ηχητικου συστηματος .....Ο μαγικος πυκνωτης που θα αλλαξεις και θα μετατρεψει το cd player  σε super high end  δεν υπαρχει ...επισης βελτιωσεις του τυπου αλλαξα το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας με το ταδε και αλλαξε ολος ο ηχος του μηχανηματος επισης δεν παιζουν . 

Ολα αυτα που διαβαζεις ( κυριως για το αναλογικο κομματι ) λενε την αληθεια και ολα παιζουν καποιο ρολο στην αλυσιδα του ηχου . Το μεγαλο ψεμα ομως σε συνδυασμο και με μπολικο placebo  οτι το ενα πραγμα και μoνο σου εκανε την διφορα ...

οι βελτιωσεις που μπορουν να γινουν στα σημεια του μηχανηματος εχουν ελαχιστη η μικρη βελτιωση στον ηχο του ομως το σημαντικο ειναι ( οπως και στους ενισχυτες ) οτι ολες αυτες οι βλτιωσεις εχουν προσθετικο χαρακτηρα  που σημαινει 10 βελτιωσεις με μολις 2% η καθε μια ξαφνικα εχεις πλησιασει την αστρονομικη βελτιωση τυπου 20% ...αυτο ειναι ενα μεγαλο νουμερο και 20% καλυτερος ηχος ειναι μια πολυ σημαντικη βελτιωση ....

Αναφερω επιγραμματικα  μερικες απο αυτες σαν σανταρ βελτιωσεις στα αναλογικα τμηματα των cd player . 

---αυξηση χωρητικοτητας σε ολους οσους πυκνωτες μπορουμε στην τροφοδοσια καθαροτερα ρευματα = καθαροτερος ηχος 
---Προσθηκη  decoupling +bypass  οπου δεν υπαρχει και οπου ειναι απαραιτητο ( σταθεροποιητες+τελεστικοι )  καθαροτερα ρευματα = καθαροτερος ηχος 
---αναβαθμιση τελεστικων αλΛα μονο κατοπιν σοβαρου Ελεγχου συμβατοτητας *( οι μαλακισμενες αλλαγες τελεστικων που διαβαζεις σε πολλα φορουμ  παρολο οτι βγαζουν εναν τελεστικο ο οποιος ειναι 20 ετων και ισως αργος  και τον αντικαθιστουν χωρις τους αναλογους ελεγχους  με κατι το οποιο ειναι αστρονομικα γρηγορο και πεφτει σε ταλαντωση  και μετα οι ιδιοι ασχετοι που δεν εχουν καν φανταστει τι ειναι ο παλμογραφος και το  spectrum  γραφουν οτι """βελτιωθηκε το μηχανημα και αποκτησε απιστευτες υψηλες"""" ενω στην ουσια τα πριμα  του απλα """ξυριζουν""" απο την ταλαντωση* 
---Ελεγχος μηχανολογικων  οπως τα λεω και σημαινει ενα καλυτερο βυσμα εξοδο ενα καλυτερο βυσμα τροφοδοσιας  ισως καποια μονωση στο σασσι αναλογα και το περιβαλον που παιζει 
---Ελεγχος και πιθανη τοποθετηση φιλτρου ΕΜΙ στην εισοδο  πιθανη βελτιωση/αναδρομολογηση  στις διαδρομες των καλωδιων ρευματος /σηματος 
---Σημαντικο !!: καταργηση του κυκλωματος  mute στην εξοδο η ακομα καλυτερα αντικατασταση των τρανσιστορ με ρελαι  για να ειναι η γραμμμη της εξοδου οσο γινεται πιο καθαρη . 
---Σημαντικο !!: ελεγχος στο τι πυκνωτες εχει στην γραμμη του σηματος εκει ενας καλυτερος πυκνωτης μονο μπορει να δωσεις θεαματικα  αποτελεσματα στον αερα , την ταχυτητα , και τις χαμηλες του συχνοτητες  πολλοι απο τους κατασκευαστες εκει βαζουν απλους ηλεκρολυτικους . 
---Σημαντικο !!: καταργηση εν μερει κατοπιν μελετης των φιλτρων τυπου Π και τυπου Τ που υπαρχουν στην εξοδο  του αναλογικου τμηματος με σκοπο να προστατευουν το μηχανημα αν ο πελατης βαλει ενα κακο καλωδιο η παρα πολυ μακρυ στην εξοδο  και τελικα οδηγησει το σταδιο εξοδου σε ταλαντωσεις ...Σαφως το πλαυερ θα μπορει να παιξει σωστα μονο με ενα καλο καλωδιο καλης ποιοτητας και με ενα λογικο μηκος 50-150cm  αλλα ο ηχος του μετα απο αυτο πραγματικα παει στον  ουρανο ...

Ολα τα παραπανω δεν κοστιζουν ουτε 50 ευρω  και αν γινουν απο εναν που ξερει τι θα κανει ειναι 1 ωρα και κατι δουλεια ..... 

Αν με ρωτας αν αξιζει να κανεις ολα αυτα σε ενα ηδη καλο πλαυερ οπως αυτο που εχεις θα σου ελεγα  big time  ΝΑΙ !!!!!!

----------

moutoulos (03-05-12), 

Phatt (21-04-12), 

snphotography.gr (22-04-12)

----------


## snphotography.gr

φιλε Σακη με διαφωτισες παρα πολυ 
σ ευχαριστω

----------


## Phatt

Ο Σακης εχει εναν δικο του τροπο να εξηγει τα πραγματα.Για παραδειγμα εδω τα ανελυσε σε τετοιο σημειο που θα με κανει να ψαχνω για μερικες μερες για το τι ειναι μερικα απο αυτα που γραφει.Μαλλον οι επεξηγησεις του με μπερδευουν παρα με ξεμπερδευουν χαχα...

----------


## sakis

Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτα που γραφω ειναι γραμμενα σε απλα ελληνικα .Εαν κατι απο αυτα που εγραψα δεν ειναι κατανοητο η χρειαζεται περισσοτερες  εξηγησεις ειμαι στην διαθεση σου αγαπητε Παναγιωτη .

----------


## sakis

> Ελα ξεκλεψα λιγο χρονο να σου πω δυο πραματακια.Κατ'αρχας να σου πω οτι εχω το ιδιο cd player.
> 
> 1.DAC: Ενα CD player αποτελειται απο 3 βασικα κυκλωματα.Της τροφοδοσιας, της αναγνωσης του CD/μεταφορας ψηφιακου σηματος(transport) και του DAC.DAC σημαινει "Digital to Analog Converter", και ειναι το κυκλωμα που μετατρεπει το σημα απο ψηφιακο που ειναι γραμμενο στο cd, σε αναλογικο, δηλαδη κυματομορφη σηματος ηχου.Συνηθως ειναι ολοκληρωμενο μαζι με τελεστικους ενισχυτες που κανουν την στοιχειωδη ενισχυση του αναλογικου σηματος ωστε να οδηγησει τον (προ)ενισχυτη μας.Το κυκλωμα DAC ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου το σημαντικοτερο κυκλωμα ενος cd player.Επιρεαζει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ την ποιοτητα του ηχου, ισως περισσοτερο απο οτιδηποτε αλλο. 
> 
> 2.Τελεστικη ενισχυση: Επισης σημαντικο κομματι ειναι η τελεστικη ενισχυση, που και εκει υπαρχουν αισθητες διαφορες στην ποιοτητα.Επειδη ανεφερες σταδιο εξοδου με λαμπες, υπαρχει περιθωριο βελτιωσης με τις λαμπες αλλα ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.Το θεμα με τους Μ/Σ εξοδου ισχυει ως ενος σημειου, με καλης ποιοτητας μετασχηματιστες σχεδον εξαλειφεται.Εγω δε θα σου το προτεινα, οχι επειδη δεν ειναι καλο(και γω λαμπατη εξοδο εχω στο DAC μου), αλλα ειναι μαλλον μπερδεμα εαν δεν ασχολεισαι εκτενως με το σπορ.
> 
> *Το CD-63SE ειναι εφοδιασμενο με ενα πρωτοποριακο DAC για την εποχη του, το HDAM.Το συστημα αυτο ειναι ξεπερασμενο, και οποιαδηποτε βελτιωση στο υπαρχων κυκλωμα δεν θα σε βοηθησει πουθενα, σχετικα παντα με το τι μπορεις να αγορασεις σε ξεφτιλα τιμες...*
> 
> Ολες οι παραπανω βελτιωσεις για να δωσουν αισθητες διαφορες θα πρεπει να συνυπαρχουν με ενα καλο συνολο, δηλαδη ενισχυτη και ηχεια κατα βαση.Εαν παρουμε ενα πολυ καλο ολοκληρωμενο cd player η ενα με εξωτερικο dac κλπ, και το συστημα μας ειναι μετριο, οι αλλαγες/βελτιωσεις στο αυτι θα ειναι ελαχιστες.Οσο πιο καλο ειναι ενα συνολο, τοσο ευκολοτερα φαινονται οι διαφορες, τοσο ευκολοτερα "ακουει" τις οποιες βελτιωσεις.
> ...



Sorry που ανεστησα το ποστ απο τον ταφο αλλα ποιος εγραψε αυτο που εκανα Bold ?

----------


## moutoulos

Σάκη τι εννοείς "ποιός έγραψε" ?. Αυτό που έβαλες είναι quote του ποστ 3 (απο το εδώ νήμα).

----------

